
Saudi Prince Says He Owns 5% of Apple (1997) - panny
https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Saudi-Prince-Says-He-Owns-5-of-Apple-His-2847592.php
======
samstave
One of the interesting things that is opaque currently to everyone is where
varied interests lie in investment, specifically in silicon valley.

We have the CIA/.gov investing in companies left-and-right, and their
investment portfolio companies' tech being used in intelligence gathering
activities by global intel/security operations.

The depth of investment in tech by parties who have less-than-perfect records
on every aspect of rule is wide and deep...

Who has invested into what companies? Certainly there is money coming from
funds that are seemingly US based - but backed and funded by foreign
interests.

[0]: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In-Q-
Tel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In-Q-Tel)

[1]: [https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/in-q-
tel/investments...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/in-q-
tel/investments/investments_list#section-investments)

[2]: [https://news.crunchbase.com/news/heres-20-q-tel-
investments-...](https://news.crunchbase.com/news/heres-20-q-tel-investments-
said-taking-cias-money/)

